
Many Tech Professionals Don't Think Their Pay Matches Their Value - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/04/01/tech-pros-pay-doesnt-match-value/
======
maceurt
I would assume most people woulf think that. The majority of people
overestimate the value they provide.

